# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Photos required for website

## C Sutherland

Hi everyone,

I am currently updating the Southland hunting webpages for the Department of Conservation and I am looking for high quality images of red deer, fallow deer, goats, chamois and pigs on DOC estate around Southland.
If you have photos that you think we could use and you would like the pictures named on our website please send me a private message and tell me who you are.
If you want to have a look at the type of pages I am creating and what I would be using the pictures for, please check out the following link which has been created for one of our other regions.
Hunting in the Nelson/Tasman region...
Any photos are greatly appreciated and I would love to hear from you.

----------

